# Verschil tussen zekerheid en veiligheid



## Englishisgreat

Dag allemaal,

Kan mij iemand het verschil tussen zekerheid en veiligheit uitleggen en wanneer je zekerheid of veiligheid gebruikt ?


----------



## eno2

Wat zou een context zijn waarin je ze zou willen gebruiken?


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo eno2,

Zeg je: De veiligheid voor kinderen op het vet verkeer is belangreijk of De zekerheid voor kinderen op het verkeer is belangrijk ?

De brandweer heeft de mensen in zekerheid gebracht of De brandweer heeft de mensen in veiligheid gebracht ?


----------



## eno2

De veiligheid van kinderen in het  verkeer is belangrijk 
De zekerheid voor kinderen op het verkeer is belangrijk ?

De brandweer heeft de mensen in zekerheid gebracht 
of De brandweer heeft de mensen in veiligheid gebracht ?

Ik snap niet goed (je twijfel). Veiligheid en zekerheid zijn toch verschillend?


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello eno2,

Ik twijfel omdat ik voor zekerheid en veiligheid in het Duits het woord "Sicherheit" vind et voor mij is de bedoeling gelijk.

Ik heb net in mijn woordenboek van Langenscheidz het volgende zin gevonden: 
"De kinderen konden op zekerheid gebracht worden." en voor deze reden ben ik niet zeker wanneer je veiligheid of zekerheid gebruikt.


----------



## eno2

Ik geeft toe dat zekerheid ook in de betekenis van veiligheid kan gebruikt worden. Het kan  verwarrend zijn voor niet-moedertaal sprekers.


> VEILIGHEID:
> g.mv.toestand waarin je beschermd bent voor *gevaar,* schade e.d.= veiligheid, securiteit
> •zijn bezittingen in zekerheid brengen
> •voor alle zekerheid
> om veilig te zijn,
> om geen risico te lopen


DVD onine

Veiligheid is safety in het Engels
Zekerheid is safety en certainty in het Engels.

Maar<De kinderen konden op zekerheid gebracht worden> :Ik weet niet eens wat dat betekent.. Waarschijnlijk is de bedoeling uit te drukken: De kinderen konden in veiligheid gebracht worden.

Probeer eens het onderscheid te vatten in het Nederlands dank zij de antoniemen.

Veiligheid elimineert enkel *gevaar.*

Zekerheid elimineert niet enkel gevaar, maar elimineert ook onwaarheid en  twijfel, ongewisheid, zaken die niet vaststaan, onberekenbaarheid, het niet zeker zijn (van dingen, personen of zichzelf= onzekerheid), elimineert het gebrek aan garantie. Allemaal dingen die niets met veiligheid of gevaar te maken hebben.

Ik zou zeggen: als  het over elimineren van gevaar gaat, gebruik dan 'veiligheid'.

Dit zijn allemaal vertalingen met Sicherheit:


> VEILIGHEID
> ▼ voorbeelden
> in veiligheid zijn =in Sicherheit sein, geborgen seini
> Iets in veiligheid brengen=etwas in Sicherheit (4e naamval) bringen
> veiligheid op de weg= Sicherheit im Straßenverkehr, Verkehrssicherheit


VD Nederlands- Duits online
In geen daarvan kan je 'zekerheid' gebruiken.

---------


PS:
Ik loop niet erg warm voor de DVD definitie


> •voor alle zekerheid:
> om veilig te zijn



Volgens mij betekent 'voor alle zekerheid' in meer gevallen : om zeker te zijn (iets twee keer herhalen bijvoorbeeld om zeker te zijn dat de ander  het goed begrepen heeft: voor alle zekerheid). Voor alle zekerheid een dubbel van je autosleutel maken en bijhouden (tegen het verliezen)... Niets met veiligheid te maken. Om geen risico te lopen je sleutels te verliezen...Om geen risico te lopen niet goed begrepen te worden: dat wel.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Maar<De kinderen konden op zekerheid gebracht worden> :Ik weet niet eens wat dat betekent.


Idem; geen idee wat ze hiermee bedoelen. Ik denk dat Langenscheidt ook moeilijkheden heeft met het verschil tussen "zekerheid" en "veiligheid"  (en ik begrijp het voorzetsel "op" helemaal niet)

Ik denk dat voor Englishisgreat kan volstaan: "veiligheid" = "safety" in het Engels en "zekerheid" is "certainty".

"Zekerheid" in de betekenis van "safety" lijkt mij nu erg ongebruikelijk (en misschien zelfs verouderd).


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo,

Hartelijk bedankt voor jullie hulp.


----------



## Wordspin18

Hallo!

Ik ben nieuw (sinds gisteren) op het forum en de "etiquette" is me (nog) niet recht duidelijk.
Mag ik hier ook wat vragen?

Gebruikt men het woord "geborgen" ook in het Duits?
En betekent het dan hetzelfde als in het Nederlands?
Komt "geborgen" in het Duits veel voor - ist es gelaeufig?


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hallo,

Ik zelf gebruik het zelden, maar in het Duits is het gangbaar te zeggen: sich geborgen/aufgehoben fühlen.


----------



## Wordspin18

Heel veel dank!

Ik heb het Nederlandse "geborgen" zelf niet vaak (lees: "bijna nooit") gehoord...

Jaren geleden luisterde ik naar een Duitse toespraak in een zaal met vertaalcabines.
De spreker had het over iemands "*heile *Welt" (hij herhaalde het verschillende malen).  Daarna wendde hij zich (letterlijk) tot de arme tolken in de cabines en zei (hij was nogal autoritair aangelegd):
" Ik vraag me af hoe de tolken "*heile *Welt" zullen vertalen. "
Ik vraag me het eerlijk gezegd ook nog steeds af.

Wat is de Nederlandse uitdrukking die overeenkomt met *heile* Welt?


----------



## eno2

Englishisgreat said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ik zelf gebruik het zelden, maar in het Duits is het gangbaar te zeggen: sich geborgen/aufgehoben fühlen.


Gangbaar in het Nederlands ook:



> DVD online:
> ge·bor·gen bijvoeglijk naamwoord • geborgener, geborgenstvoltooid deelwoord van bergen 1 in veiligheid •hij is geborgenhoeft (in de toekomst) voor zijn brood niet meer te vrezen •*zich geborgen voelen*, weten  beschut, veilig voor hetgeen kan bedreigen



.Ook geborgenheid is gangbaar. Het is maar recent toegevoegd: (veel afleidingen op -heid worden helemaal niet opgenomen...)



> ge·bor·gen·heidzelfstandig naamwoord • de v • g.mv.voorlopig toegevoegd in april 2018
> 1 toestand waarin je je beschermd en veilig voelt
> •een gevoel, sfeer van geborgenheid
> •verlangen, zoeken naar geborgenheid



Heeft alles met veiligheid te maken. Met een warme sentimentele gevoelswaarde die het zulk een mooie woordkeuze maakt.
In de geborgenheid van het gezin....In de geborgenheid van moeders schoot...
In de geborgenheid van de gevangenis (ironische titel van een boek over de  gevangenisbouw in Nederland)

Vertaalt in het Engels als safety, comfort and security


> De familie Strasberg bood Marilyn ook de geborgenheid van een gezin.
> They opened their home to Marilyn and gave her the comfort and security of a family.


de geborgenheid - Vertaling naar Engels - voorbeelden Nederlands | Reverso Context

... heile Welt vertaalt als intacte wereld, gave wereld.

Hallo, Wordspin 18, welkom.


----------



## Wordspin18

Hallo, eno2.

Bedankt voor het welkom. (Hier in Italie kan men "benvenuto!" beantwoorden met "bentrovato!", ik vraag me af of dat ook op de Canarische Eilanden het gebruik is, als mijn geheugen me niet verraadt heb ik ooit zoiets op een bandje van een taalcursus hedendaags Hebreeuws gehoord.)

Heel veel dank met name ook voor de haarscherpe toelichting.  

"*DVD online:*
ge·bor·gen bijvoeglijk naamwoord • geborgener, geborgenstvoltooid deelwoord van bergen 1 in veiligheid •hij is geborgenhoeft (in de toekomst) voor zijn brood niet meer te vrezen •zich geborgen voelen, weten beschut, veilig voor hetgeen kan bedreigen"   (Kon het citaat niet via de Quote-button in deze post krijgen, dan maar manually.)

Wat is DVD online? Heb het ook in andere threads gezien.


----------



## eno2

DVD = acroniem van het   driedelige woordenboek Van Dale, "Dikke Van Dale" genoemd.  Ook  online betalend: DVD online. De DVD wordt agemeen beschouwd als het  meest gezaghebbende WB der Nederlandse taal.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Wordspin18 said:


> Wat is DVD online? Heb het ook in andere threads gezien.


DVD is natuurlijk de bekende afkorting van _Digital Versatile Disc_. Eno2 gebruikt die verwarrend genoeg ook voor de _Grote_ of ("_Dikke_") _Van Dale_. Hij is bij mijn weten de enige die dat doet. In de meeste forums, websites en boeken over taal zie ik VD of GVD als afkorting. (Gvd kan ook _godverdomme_ betekenen, maar dat levert kennelijk minder verwarring op.)

Meer afkortingen:
ANW: Algemeen Nederlands Woordenboek, nieuw modern woordenboek dat nog niet af is
Wdl. of GB: Woordenlijst, bijgenaamd "Groene Boekje", spellingwoordenlijst
WNT: Woordenboek der Nederlandse Taal, reusachtig historisch woordenboek


----------



## ThomasK

Nog een hint: in België maken we ons zorgen over onze *voedselveiligheid* (safety), in landen in het Zuiden vaak over *voedselzekerheid* (security), en onze _social security_ heet inderdaad een *'sociale zekerheid'*... Vermoedelijk is dat laatste een overblijfsel van een vroegere betekenis. Veiligheid is een eerder recent woord, volgens mij. Maar ik zal dat misschien de komende dagen eens opzoeken.
Die *geborgenheid* klinkt voor mij heel anders, maar het is onmiskenbaar dat veiligheid daarin meespeelt...


----------



## eno2

Heel goed, dat van voedselveiligheid en voedselzekerheid.


----------



## ThomasK

Op zo'n ogenblikken ontstaat enige duidelijkheid, of soms toch tussen nuances, denk ik. (Vgl. _bommengooier_ en _bommenwerper_: het zijn zogezegd synoniemen, maar hier lijkt er toch een verschil mee gemoeid...)


----------



## eno2

Grappig wel. Bommenwerper= vliegende bommengooier. Dat van het voedsel helpt zeer goed om het verschil aan te voelen tussen veiligheid en zekerheid. Dat van die bommen kan niet wijzen op verschil tussen gooien en werpen want dat verschil is er niet op zichzelf, enkel in de combinatie van de samenstelling.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zie het wel anders: er is een "registerverschil", vind ik. "Werpen" zit in het eerder formeel register en kan dus ook impliceren dat iets georganiseerd gebeurt, terwijl "gooien" informeel is. Het zijn dus synoniemen, zo lijkt het, maar in de praktijk toch weer niet... Ik heb het thema even in een aparte thread gestopt...


----------



## eno2

Antwerpen had  evengoed Antgooien kunnen zijn....


----------

